# Finally found someone who supports us vets



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Found this in my newspaper. Notice upper left corner.
View attachment 7834


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I get that at Lowes. You just have to ask for it...they aren't allowed to advertise it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If there were ever a time in the history of this nation that we need to be sober, this is the time.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> If there were ever a time in the history of this nation that we need to be sober, this is the time.


Denton thats like bad ad placement...why in the hell would you say that right after my post? Like its a this is your brain...this is your brain on crack commercial. I mean really????? WTF???


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Didn't I say I was going to a prayer breakfast tomorrow? damn your mean.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Didn't I say I was going to a prayer breakfast tomorrow? damn your mean.....


Give us an account of prayer breakfast, tomorrow.

I'll read it around noon o'clock.

Breakfast? I can't even make it to the fast food joint a mile away before they've already switched to the lunch menu.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

You'd think that someone, somewhere, at some fast food company would have figured out that serving breakfast all day will bring in roughly double their current sales...


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> Give us an account of prayer breakfast, tomorrow.
> 
> I'll read it around noon o'clock.
> 
> Breakfast? I can't even make it to the fast food joint a mile away before they've already switched to the lunch menu.


We've actually got an old fashioned Truck Stop, the kind with a real restaurant in it about 10 miles down the road from us. They have the best chicken fried steak in Texas. The wife and I go there about once a week for an evening breakfast of chicken fried steak, 3 eggs any way you want em, with hash browns and a side of biskits and gravy.

Dang it!! I think we'll load up and go there now. Just made myself hungry.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> We've actually got an old fashioned Truck Stop, the kind with a real restaurant in it about 10 miles down the road from us. They have the best chicken fried steak in Texas. The wife and I go there about once a week for an evening breakfast of chicken fried steak, 3 eggs any way you want em, with hash browns and a side of biskits and gravy.
> 
> Dang it!! I think we'll load up and go there now. Just made myself hungry.


When I lived in OKC chicken fried steak was a staple at every restaurant. Here in SC I can barely find it. Cracker Barrel is the only place I've found it and it's not that great. I don't get it, I thought that was a southern food?! It makes me sad.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

P.s. Much love and support to the vets from me. The sweetest old man was selling the little poppys outside the store yesterday when I bought my vacuum sealer and I gave him $20 for one. He was just the sweetest guy ever and we talked for about 10 minutes which is really really rare for me because I normally am too shy to talk to strangers. He also got a hug!


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

one of the lowes here always gives me another discount the other sometimes yes sometimes says that you only get the discount if your service connected. with the new VA id cards they dont have the service connected printed on them . least the ones i've seen didnt.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Denton said:


> If there were ever a time in the history of this nation that we need to be sober, this is the time.


A lack of sobriety is likely the reason why we're in this mess to begin.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> You'd think that someone, somewhere, at some fast food company would have figured out that serving breakfast all day will bring in roughly double their current sales...


we have one of those close to me. probably the best breakfast anywhere in my area.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Basically all of the diners near me serve breakfast all day.

If you go into McDonald's and try to order breakfast at the wrong time or lunch at the wrong time they go nuts. Absolutely nuts. They turn off the cash register step away from it and state that its not time for that now. Happened a half dozen times to me. They decide what time to change the menu.

Oh and there is burger king. They now have burgers at breakfast. They will serve the lunch menu in the morning.



Free Breakfast or Lunch for Veterans: 7 a.m. to 10 p.m. Tuesday, Friendly’s Restaurant, Route 611, Tannersville. Please show your military ID card. Free Big-To-Do breakfast and coffee from 7 a.m. to noon or a free All American burger and fries and beverage from noon to 10 p.m. to veterans. Information: 570-619-8877.


----------

